# Laminate on board cracked whats the best way to repair



## Alexst (Sep 7, 2011)

I have just been delivered a new (not used) 2010 Atomic Board in the post but there is a crack in the laminate just on the bend on the tail/nose cant remember which. It is only coming up a very small amount but is there a repair I can do to stop it getting any worse?

I was thinking a small spread of super glue, I dont want to send it back as I spend ages looking for it and its not the end of the world.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Need pics. Not sure what sort of crack and/or damage you are talking about.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Gorilla glue.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

last year my buddy stabbed his board into a pile of snow that was actually a rock with a little snow on it. he busted a 3 inch wide strip that came up from the tail to about 6 inches in. he used fiberglass to repair it, said he didnt notice the difference afterwards (pretty big fiberglass patch on the tail).

this is if the repair is too big for glue.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

marine epoxy, c clamps, and two pieces of sheet metal....very simple fix. i had a small delam on my board last year and followed this directions and you cant even tell its there...

De-lam Repair - YouTube


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

threej21 said:


> marine epoxy, c clamps, and two pieces of sheet metal....very simple fix. i had a small delam on my board last year and followed this directions and you cant even tell its there...
> 
> De-lam Repair - YouTube


I had a similar problem last year and used this method as well. Worked like a charm.


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

When do we want to start worrying about doing this?

Ie - should i be looking at this after a season or so of being bumped into in the lift line w/ a new board?
pic:


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Emory cloth, clean it, end of thread.

(super small to fret over....it will not get worse, the finish team on that board missed that).


----------

